# Bulldozer's gonna be on 'da cheapz!



## spynoodle

http://www.techpowerup.com/146236/AMD-Bulldozer-Llano-Pricing-Surface.html
Heck, AMD might actually have something going here!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

How good is the graphic processing unit that is with Sandybridge processors?  It appears AMD is trying to do the same thing.

I personally do not care for the graphic processing unit package combined with a processor because it isn't going to beat a good video card.


----------



## mihir

That is pretty reasonable for an Octo-core,any chance that this article is fake. :good:


----------



## danthrax

2048Megabytes said:


> I personally do not care for the graphic processing unit package combined with a processor because it isn't going to beat a good video card.



Agree with you on that.  Hopefully they will be worth my wait!


----------



## StrangleHold

Not sure but I believe the story is alittle off. Plus from what I understand, they will all be FX and unlocked. With more models being released a month or two later.

FX- 8130P clocked 3.8ghz with Turbo at 4.2ghz.
FX-8110 clocked 3.6ghz with Turbo at 4.0ghz
FX-6110 clocked unknown
FX-4110 clocked unknown.


----------



## ScottALot

Hot damn!


----------



## ktec

hell yah, and I hope AMD stops playing catch up with Intel and takes the lead.

octo core maybe real   http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series FX-8130P.html


----------



## linkin

Can't wait!!


----------



## claptonman

I might have to do a new build with the Octocore. But I dunno what sounds cooler, octocore or hexcore... heh.


----------



## spynoodle

claptonman said:


> I might have to do a new build with the Octocore. But I dunno what sounds cooler, octocore or hexcore... heh.


What about septacore? Being AMD, that could definitely happen.


----------



## wolfeking

that wont happen. They are setting up bulldozer with bicore modules. That will mean that all of their bulldozer processors will end up in multiples of 2.


----------



## spynoodle

wolfeking said:


> that wont happen. They are setting up bulldozer with bicore modules. That will mean that all of their bulldozer processors will end up in multiples of 2.


Crap, you're right.  That'll take all the fun out of AMD, though.


----------



## StrangleHold

spynoodle said:


> Crap, you're right.  That'll take all the fun out of AMD, though.


 
Might still be some fun unlocking. Been said that its a possibilty that the X6 is really a X8 with a module disabled.


----------



## mihir

StrangleHold said:


> Might still be some fun unlocking. Been said that its a *possibilty that the X6 is really a X8 with a module disabled*.



Why do they do that??/


----------



## StrangleHold

Could be that its cheaper to disable a module on a X8. Then have a whole different production run just for a X6


----------



## mihir

StrangleHold said:


> Could be that its cheaper to disable a module on a X8. Then have a whole different production run just for a X6



HAHA.
Then I hope that the octo core is unlockable from the hex-core.

What was up with phenom II 555 then,they had phenom II dual cores right.


----------



## StrangleHold

mihir said:


> What was up with phenom II 555 then,they had phenom II dual cores right.


 
All the Phenom II X2 and X3 are quads with cores disabled. When you have all 4 cores on one die and 1 or 2 are defective. Its better/cost effective to disable them and sell it as a X2 or X3 then trash can it.

Some had really bad cores and could not be disabled. Some had what AMD would call, not up to standards, but would unlock and run fine for most people. Then since they got popular some had good cores but were disabled to fill a demand performance/price point.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

StrangleHold said:


> All the Phenom II X2 and X3 are quads with cores disabled. When you have all 4 cores on one die and 1 or 2 are defective. Its better/cost effective to disable them and sell it as a X2 or X3 then trash can it.



I think it is a wise business practice to do this.  I do not know why Intel would throw away a whole central processing unit if three or two cores were still fully functional on a quad-core processor chip.  Intel could sell these processors as Celerons and make $70 or more off each one.


----------



## StrangleHold

2048Megabytes said:


> I think it is a wise business practice to do this. I do not know why Intel would throw away a whole central processing unit if three or two cores were still fully functional on a quad-core processor chip. Intel could sell these processors as Celerons and make $70 or more off each one.


 
Well before Intel was making a monolithic quad core and was slapping two duals on a die. They poked fun at AMD for doing it. Now they would have to eat crow if they did, lol They probably have boxes full of them and dont know what to do ith them now.

But both companies in the past have done it with the dual core with a bad core and selling them as single cores.


----------



## linkin

I wonder why we haven't seen any ES chips yet. But from this slide, it is certain that AMD will unveil and release (might be a paper launch) Zambezi/BD at E3. There were rumours going around that BD would be delayed until Q3, but apparently they are not true:

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/5/26/amd-officially-denies-bulldozer-delay2c-but.aspx


----------



## 2048Megabytes

StrangleHold said:


> Well before Intel was making a monolithic quad core and was slapping two duals on a die. They poked fun at AMD for doing it. Now they would have to eat crow if they did, lol They probably have boxes full of them and dont know what to do ith them now.
> 
> But both companies in the past have done it with the dual core with a bad core and selling them as single cores.



I cannot stand the processing power of an Intel single-core laptop I own presently.  I don't like single-core laptops and desktops anymore.  They annoy me with the lack of processing power they have.  Hopefully a single-core AMD Zambezi generation processor will have more processing power than an old Athlon 6000+ Dual-Core.

The Intel Core i3 2100 Sandybridge Dual-Core has about twice the processing power as an old Athlon 64-bit 6000+ Processor.  The Athlon 6000+ is still not a bad processor even though it was released about May 23, 2006.


----------



## wolfeking

I dont think that there will be a single core zambezi laptop line. Yet again, they are using dual core module. That means that the lowest core count (1 module) is 2.


----------



## StrangleHold

2048Megabytes said:


> The Athlon 6000+ is still not a bad processor even though it was released about May 23, 2006.


 
My favorite of the Athlon 64 X2 were the Windsor 5600.

I doubt there will be a single core Zambezi. Maybe one of the APU units might be a single core.


----------



## Perkomate

Apparently, they're working on a 12 CORE server processor. now THAT is multitasking. Too bad I already built my 2500K haha


----------



## claptonman

The number of cores are just gonna go up and up. An octocore will future proof you for years and years for gaming. They're barely utilizing quadcores now, with all the xbox ports that come out.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I agree.  There is a reason that six and eight-core processors are generally only used on servers.  A quad-core processor is more than the average user needs presently.  I am really interested in the Zambezi dual and quad-core processors over the other processors AMD is coming out with.


----------



## mihir

2048Megabytes said:


> I agree.  There is a reason that six and eight-core processors are generally only used on servers.  A quad-core processor is more than the average user needs presently.  I am really interested in the Zambezi dual and quad-core processors over the other processors AMD is coming out with.



I am not interested in the duals,but the quads and hex-cores 
Since I already have a quad so it will be a downgrade for me. 
Is 7th June the release date?? or just a rumour.


@stranglehold thanks for the info on the core modules :good:


----------



## spynoodle

linkin said:


> I wonder why we haven't seen any ES chips yet. But from this slide, it is certain that AMD will unveil and release (might be a paper launch) Zambezi/BD at E3. There were rumours going around that BD would be delayed until Q3, but apparently they are not true:
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/5/26/amd-officially-denies-bulldozer-delay2c-but.aspx


Wow, Radeon 6000 on a die. There's something that'll catch some attention.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Perkomate said:


> Apparently, they're working on a 12 CORE server processor. now THAT is multitasking. Too bad I already built my 2500K haha



working on...? already have em...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4 600048486 600048544&IsNodeId=1&name=12-Core


----------



## StrangleHold

FuryRosewood said:


> working on...? already have em...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008494%20600048486%20600048544&IsNodeId=1&name=12-Core


 
Yeah they are going to release a 16 core bulldozer. Heard they will have a 20 core next year.


----------



## FuryRosewood

and it shows that the HT link is getting gradually faster...


----------



## 2048Megabytes

StrangleHold said:


> Yeah they are going to release a 16 core Bulldozer. Heard they will have a 20 core next year.



What is the largest core processor that is out presently?  

I did not think that 16 cores would be out this soon.  I can only imagine the multi-tasking capability of a server with two 12-core processors.

Edit: CPUbenchmark.net rates the 12-Core Opteron 6168 Processor at 23,712.  The Phenom II 970 Quad-Core scores a 4,432.


----------



## wolfeking

Rapport Kilocore KC256, a 257-core microcontroller with a PowerPC core and 256 8-bit "processing elements". 
^that is the largest core count that I could find.


----------



## mihir

Found this article 
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/24/amd-llano-quad-core-apus-and-zambezi-octa-core-cpus-get-priced/


And 16 cores would amazing,servers moving on to 16 cores.I think shortly the octo-cores would be the new quad-cores if they just start developing new games for them.


----------



## Perkomate

hell, my quad core is plenty for what I do. I had 14 things open on the taskbar, and Google Chrome had 12 tabs open, and there was no issues whatsoever. 12 cores would be overkill


----------



## mihir

Perkomate said:


> hell, my quad core is plenty for what I do. I had 14 things open on the taskbar, and Google Chrome had 12 tabs open, and there was no issues whatsoever. 12 cores would be overkill



That is a pretty lenient test for a sandy bridge.


----------



## Perkomate

hey, it's probably all I'm going to use it for. And they weren't all just Windows Explorer as well, there was iTunes and sh1t.


----------



## spynoodle

2048Megabytes said:


> What is the largest core processor that is out presently?
> 
> I did not think that 16 cores would be out this soon.  I can only imagine the multi-tasking capability of a server with two 12-core processors.
> 
> Edit: CPUbenchmark.net rates the 12-Core Opteron 6168 Processor at 23,712.  The Phenom II 970 Quad-Core scores a 4,432.


^Just a note, that's a benchmark for a quad processor 6168 system. That's four 12-Core Opterons in one server. That bench is technically accounting for 48 cores. 

....which makes it all the more intimidating....


----------



## claptonman

Can't wait until AMD comes out with their new ∞-core processors. Talk about speed...


----------



## StrangleHold

Wish AMD would get on with it. Its starting to feel like waiting for Duke Nukem. Damn thing better be fast and overclock good, or I will talk bad about AMD till hell freezes over.


----------



## linkin

Next batch of Zambezi processors due Q3 2011:









> The new processors would include Four new FX processors, As detailed in the roadmap Engineering samples are already available so we can expect a few benchmarks to come up shortly. Production would start in August 2011 while Retail availability is expected in Q3 2011. This could also mean that the Launch for the current lineup won’t be delayed much further than the original June-July Launch. The new processors would include AMD FX 8150 , FX 8100 AMD (8 cores), AMD FX 6100 (6-core) and AMD FX 4100 (4-cores) . Detailed specs below:
> 
> FX-8150, 8 Core, 125W, 8MB L2 Cache, 32Nm, DDR3 1866+ support
> FX-8100, 8 Core, 95W, 8MB L2 Cache, 32Nm, DDR3 1866+ support
> FX-6100, 6 Core, 95W, 6MB L2 Cache, 32Nm, DDR3 1866+ support
> FX-4100, 4 Core, 95W, 4MB L2 Cache, 32Nm, DDR3 1866+ support
> 
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/2011/05/28/amd-...s-launch-scheduled-for-q3-2011/#ixzz1Nh0zE7ob


----------



## spynoodle

StrangleHold said:


> Wish AMD would get on with it. Its starting to feel like waiting for Duke Nukem. Damn thing better be fast and overclock good, or I will talk bad about AMD till hell freezes over.


Whoah. AMD just crapped their pants. 


linkin said:


> Next batch of Zambezi processors due Q3 2011:


They just crapped their pants a bit more.


----------



## StrangleHold

spynoodle said:


> Whoah. AMD just crapped their pants.


 
LOL. AMD has just rode the Athlon pony long enough. Great architecture when it came out in 1999. Then improved with the Athlon XP, then the Athlon 64. The Phenom I was nothing but 4 Athlon 64 Brisbane cores on a die, then the Phenom II which was a major improvement on the cores and memory controller. But still the same old architecture.

I admit the Zambezi module approach is a brilliant counter to Intels Hyper Threading. But if it cant hang with SandyBridge clock for clock its not going to matter much unill you are hitting more then 4 threads.

If its as fast as SandyBridge clock for clock (or even really close) and clocks good. They will have a killer.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

So Zambezi is going to be delayed until September?  That is a bummer.  Well better to release late than release with problems like Intel did with their Sandybridge.

I will be happy if the AMD FX-4100 Quad-Core could match the high end of Intel's Bloomfield Quad CPUs in processing power running at stock speeds (like the Core i7 975).


----------



## linkin

2048Megabytes said:


> So Zambezi is going to be delayed until September?  That is a bummer.  Well better to release late than release with problems like Intel did with their Sandybridge.
> 
> I will be happy if the AMD FX-4100 Quad-Core could match the high end of Intel's Bloomfield Quad CPUs in processing power running at stock speeds (like the Core i7 975).



No it's not being delayed, what I posted was the second lot of Zambezi processors. The first set are still due in June.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

linkin said:


> No it's not being delayed, what I posted was the second lot of Zambezi processors. The first set are still due in June.



I am glad I misunderstood what you posted.  It would have been a major bummer to wait September 2011 to see what AMD unveils.

I am presently trying to influence one of my buddies to let me build him a system with a new AMD Zambezi Quad-Core processor rather than buy from an original equipment manufacturer.


----------



## Ankur

Can anyone tell me when is Intel's Ivy Bridge LGA 2011 releasing? I need to build a gaming rig with that CPU. Is it possible before release of Battlefield 3 and MW3?


----------



## linkin

Ankur said:


> Can anyone tell me when is Intel's Ivy Bridge LGA 2011 releasing? I need to build a gaming rig with that CPU. Is it possible before release of Battlefield 3 and MW3?



I've heard Q3 2011, Q2 2012, Q3 2012, no one really knows. I heard that Intel is going to release some chips in Q3 to compete with Bulldozer.


----------



## Ankur

Q3 2011 would be good. I heard the same thing, Intel would probably release them earlier to compete with Bulldozer and will overclocked 2600k match against any of the latest Bulldozers


----------



## Aastii

spynoodle said:


> What about septacore? Being AMD, that could definitely happen.



Pentacose sounds better, even with 2 less cores 



mihir said:


> Why do they do that??/



Leaving out thuban cores:

AMD only make quad cores, with the exception of most dual core Atlons, which are true Dual cores

Say they made them all separately, that is 7 different machines they would need - Sempron, dual, tri and quad athlon, dual tri and quad Phenom. Say, as a made up number, for each of those 25% were at an acceptable level, by which I mean they all put out resonable amounts of heat, use reasonable amounts of power and are stable at the clocks they are required to be at. The other 75 have one or more cores which do not meet the specific criteria, so must be scrapped.

Now, in reality, they make just two processors - Quad core Phenom II's and dual core Athlons

Say that of those, 20% are fully working quads, 20% have 1 cores faulty, 20% 2 cores, 20% 3 cores and 20% doen't work correctly at all. You have just gone from AMD having 75% wastage, and that is money down the drain, to just 20% wastage.

There is another reason for it, which then explains why most can be unlocked, after all if the locked core was faulty, it wouldn't work at all when unlocked.

Say AMD get an order for 100 CPU's, 25 dual, 25 tri and 50 quad cores. By having just one manufacturing process they save money, whilst still being able to give the processors, just by locking cores and labelling them as dual or tri cores, rather than quad. They can be flexible with what they are able to produce, depending on demand, and will not have surplus, because they are able to just shut off cores as and when they need, depending on what products are required of them



spynoodle said:


> Wow, Radeon 6000 on a die. There's something that'll catch some attention.



Not really, just because it is a 6000 series doesn't mean it will be powerful. It is, after all integrated graphics still, no matter how you label it. If it is somewhere near the level of the Sandy Bridge integrated, where it is on or just exceeding the performance of a discreet graphics card, I would be mighty impressed.

I want them to come out already so I know whether to save up for Sandy Bridge or these. Waiting is killing me


----------



## Ankur

Someone please give a help here on unlocking cores.
http://www.computerforum.com/196219-advice-my-current-buid.html#post1637553


----------



## spynoodle

Ankur said:


> Q3 2011 would be good. I heard the same thing, Intel would probably release them earlier to compete with Bulldozer and will overclocked 2600k match against any of the latest Bulldozers


It's only a matter of time until Intel releases a new set of processors. They're not Ivy Bridge, however. Intel is still yet to release the performance sector of Sandy Bridge (lol, the 2600k is "low-end" ). We should see some really nice CPUs in a couple months.


----------



## Perkomate

By the sounds of it, if the high end processors are going to be better than the 2600K, AMD will have no chance at all unless they can come up with a miracle.


----------



## Ankur

Hmm, I think Intel's second line of Sandy Bridge would match Bulldozer and Ivy Bridge would walk over Bulldozer.
If this is Bulldozer





Then I hope this is Ivy Bridge


----------



## linkin

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4365/computex-2011-asrock-llano-990fx-and-z68-motherboards



> Just above Llano we will have the long awaited Bulldozer CPU. *AMD originally wanted to launch Bulldozer at Computex but performance issues with its B0 and B1 stepping chips pushed back the launch. Now we're looking at a late July launch with B2 silicon, but performance today is a big unknown. Apparently the performance of B1 stepping silicon doesn't look too good.*
> 
> *Bulldozer will be mechanically compatible with Socket-AM3 motherboards but AMD will only officially support the CPU on AM3+ motherboards*. To differentiate AM3+ from AM3 motherboards AMD is releasing a new chipset: the 9-series. Functionally the 9-series chipset is no different from the 8-series that it replaces; it'll simply be used on AM3+ boards exclusively.


----------



## spynoodle

Ankur said:


> Hmm, I think Intel's second line of Sandy Bridge would match Bulldozer and Ivy Bridge would walk over Bulldozer.
> If this is Bulldozer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hope this is Ivy Bridge


lol. 



linkin said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4365/computex-2011-asrock-llano-990fx-and-z68-motherboards


I have a bad feeling that this "performance issue" is basically AMD saying "we're screwed." We'll have to wait and see, I guess.

IMO, AMD only has to beat LGA1155 to get some nice market share. LGA2011 doesn't really matter to them, because it's going to be way too expensive. They still have to put out some decent server processors, though.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I agree Spynoodle.  If Zambezi core processors can keep up with or be slightly above Socket 1155 and Socket 1366 processors people will still buy AMD products.

Socket 1155 and 1366 Quad-Core processors can handle almost any program out there presently when combined with the right hardware.


----------



## maroon1

xbitlabs says that BD delayed to september



> The long-awaited central processing units (CPUs) featuring the   code-named Bulldozer micro-architecture are now fully-functional and   work without flaws, according to a person who wished to remain   anonymous. The problem with the delay of the AMD FX family of chips is   that they currently cannot operate at truly high-speeds and thus cannot   achieve performance levels that AMD wanted them to. As result, AMD will   need to design a new stepping of the processor and *therefore delay the   commercial launch to September*.



http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...lock_Speed_of_FX_Bulldozer_Chips_Sources.html


----------



## linkin

I don't think any of these delays are actually true. Anyway, here's the Computex stream of AMD's press conference:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/amd-2011-computex-press-conference-live


----------



## mihir

The longer the delay it the higher the consumers performance expectations get.
They are making things difficult for themselves.
If AMD does not make a come back now,things are going to get really difficult for them.


----------



## StrangleHold

mihir said:


> The longer the delay it the higher the consumers performance expectations get.
> They are making things difficult for themselves.
> If AMD does not make a come back now,things are going to get really difficult for them.


 
I agree. If Zambezi turns out like the Phenom I. Late and not so great. It will be the beginning of there (real) exit in highend desktop processors. They will be so far behind they will never catch up. They will be nothing but a low/mid end APU processor and GPU manufacture.

Started thinking about it and before AMD bought out NexGen, their own processor design sucked. It was NexGen processor that become the K-6 then the Athlon and on to the Phenom, same architecture just updated. Beginning to think AMD just cant build their own processor architecture.

But then if these rumors are wrong about the delay I could get fooled.


----------



## linkin

The stream's live again, just elevator music and video though...


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> The stream's live again, just elevator music and video though...


----------



## linkin

Nothing's happened yet so they are playing bad music


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> Nothing's happened yet so they are playing bad music


What are you talking about ??


EDIT
Ok no need saw your post on reflect on life 

EDIT 2 
Started

EDIT 3 
Some really bad accent on that guy

EDIT 4 
Bad music again 

BTW we are talking about this - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/amd-2011-computex-press-conference-live


----------



## linkin

Yes we are, they are starting now I believe. People walking about and sitting down.


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> Yes we are, they are starting now I believe. People walking about and sitting down.



Looks like a really low budget, conference.Maybe if the bulldozer is a hit they can get themselves something more decent. 

And unfortunately they are showing me the worst advertisement ever.
I hate it when I have to see that advertisement on TV and now I have seen it like 8 times and the worst part is you cannot mute the ad.

And I am going off-air again and again is the same thing happening to you.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I really do not think AMD's Zambezi is going to be a big disappointment.  The DDR3 1866 RAM it uses is about 40 percent faster than the memory Deneb Core processors use.  That is a major jump just right there.

But if Zambezi is going to delayed until after July 15th that is going to be a disappointment.


----------



## linkin

I hope it isn't delayed. The faster it comes out the faster we can all buy one 

The stream is pretty horrible at the moment though.


----------



## Troncoso

Gah, the conference is almost unwatchable...

Edit: These new Llano fusion apu's have got me kind of excited. if this article holds true, That means much more affordable gaming laptops in the near future. Not to mention a good drop in price for decently powered PC's in general.


----------



## linkin

Troncoso said:


> Gah, the conference is almost unwatchable...



I know right? It cuts out. Comes back with bad audio then cuts out, then comes back with bad audio.

Cuts out, comes back 20 seconds later, cuts out and then comes back again..

Repeat.


----------



## Troncoso

linkin said:


> I know right? It cuts out. Comes back with bad audio then cuts out, then comes back with bad audio.
> 
> Cuts out, comes back 20 seconds later, cuts out and then comes back again..
> 
> Repeat.



And it cuts out at the worst times, like right in the middle of the windows/android tablet. That looked interesting, though the actual advantages I wouldn't know cause it cut out.


----------



## linkin

Apparently it's over now...


----------



## Troncoso

linkin said:


> Apparently it's over now...



That was rather short. I'll have to find it uploaded later and re watch so I can make sense of the bits and pieces I actually saw


----------



## linkin

Troncoso said:


> That was rather short. I'll have to find it uploaded later and re watch so I can make sense of the bits and pieces I actually saw



I know, that stream was hopeless. Hopefully other people managed to record the whole thing.


----------



## mihir

I quit watching after his car promo.
So will be catching up with it on youtube.


----------



## linkin

Has been delayed 

Not all bad, gives us time to save and buy the right CPU, or what we want, rather than what we can afford


----------



## mihir

Atleast they launched the 9 series chipsets. 

^ optimist aren't you


----------



## linkin

mihir said:


> Atleast they launched the 9 series chipsets.
> 
> ^ optimist aren't you



Well I wouldn't say that if they hadn't released or leaked the model numbers and specs around the net.

Engineering samples are out, and while they might be 20-30% less powerful than the end product, when benchmarks start arising they will give us a good estimate of performance.


----------



## mihir

I just hope that the BullDozer Quad Core competes with the Sandy Bridge Quads,not like the AMD hex/octo core is in competition with the Sandy Bridge Quads.
It should be atleast neck to neck.


Like the Zambezi Hex should definitely be better than the atleast the 2500k


----------



## Perkomate

wonder if they will overclock as high? i hope for AMD's sake that they will


----------



## Troncoso

mihir said:


> I just hope that the BullDozer Quad Core competes with the Sandy Bridge Quads,not like the AMD hex/octo core is in competition with the Sandy Bridge Quads.
> It should be atleast neck to neck.
> 
> 
> Like the Zambezi Hex should definitely be better than the atleast the 2500k



If it's not better, then they really didn't make great progress on these new cpu's


----------



## linkin

Troncoso said:


> If it's not better, then they really didn't make great progress on these new cpu's



At least they got something done though. The Phenom II's and Athlon II's were going against the 775 chips. Then we had 1156, 1366, now 1155. And just now we're seeing AM3+


----------



## StrangleHold

I dont really believe that it will beat Sandybridge/Ivybridge clock for clock. Might equal it or slightly slower. Where AMD is going to make it up is, AMD module vs. Intel core with HT and a massive amount of L2 cache.


----------



## spynoodle

StrangleHold said:


> I dont really believe that it will beat Sandybridge/Ivybridge clock for clock. Might equal it or slightly slower. Where AMD is going to make it up is, AMD module vs. Intel core with HT and a massive amount of L2 cache.


I think I'm finally starting to get the point of this module thing. Basically, one module is as powerful as about 1.5 cores, but with only one thread. That would really help with basic tasks such as web browsing, right?

Also, does the fusion E350 already use the module concept? I've read that it runs unbelievably well with single-threaded programs. Can it adjust the amount of threads per module?


----------



## StrangleHold

spynoodle said:


> I think I'm finally starting to get the point of this module thing. Basically, one module is as powerful as about 1.5 cores, but with only one thread. That would really help with basic tasks such as web browsing, right?


 
Well it can be more powerful then that, depending on the work load. AMD claims 80% of two full cores.

Each module has two sets of pipelines (the reason it shows up as two cores) Shares some upper end and the L2 cache. How the performance comes into play is how it will runs threads. 

A module will not split up a single thread on both sets of pipelines. So a single thread will run with the full upperend and a set of pipelines and the whole 2mb. of L2 cache (which is a good thing).

But the question is how it will splits up threads. Take two threads, will it allocate the second thread to the same module and use the second set of pipelines (80% of two full cores) or will it send the thread to the second module (so it can use 100% resources of the upperend and L2) of both modules. The later would be better performance. 

Say you have a 4 module running 4 threads, it would be better to run one thread on each module, then start using the other set of pipelines when thread 5/6/7 and so on kicks in.  




spynoodle said:


> Also, does the fusion E350 already use the module concept? I've read that it runs unbelievably well with single-threaded programs. Can it adjust the amount of threads per module?


 
No the E350 Zacate uses the Bobcat cores. Dont think they will use the bulldozer core till they release, I think what they are going to call Trinity.


----------



## Troncoso

According to the conference thing yesterday, trinity is the apu they working on for 2012


----------



## mihir

Computex 2011 Taiwan Taipei
A good youtube print  now available. 

Part 1
[YT]yGQIpdhsijE[/YT]


Part 2
[YT]fDZo9Fqns1E[/YT]

Part 3
[YT]NbIboX36Lhs[/YT]

Part 4
[YT]UPnGA1w7CZI[/YT]

Part 5
[YT]MnL8UD60X-8[/YT]

Part 6
[YT]-uvXnb6araE[/YT]


----------



## spynoodle

StrangleHold said:


> Well it can be more powerful then that, depending on the work load. AMD claims 80% of two full cores.
> 
> Each module has two sets of pipelines (the reason it shows up as two cores) Shares some upper end and the L2 cache. How the performance comes into play is how it will runs threads.
> 
> A module will not split up a single thread on both sets of pipelines. So a single thread will run with the full upperend and a set of pipelines and the whole 2mb. of L2 cache (which is a good thing).
> 
> But the question is how it will splits up threads. Take two threads, will it allocate the second thread to the same module and use the second set of pipelines (80% of two full cores) or will it send the thread to the second module (so it can use 100% resources of the upperend and L2) of both modules. The later would be better performance.
> 
> Say you have a 4 module running 4 threads, it would be better to run one thread on each module, then start using the other set of pipelines when thread 5/6/7 and so on kicks in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the E350 Zacate uses the Bobcat cores. Dont think they will use the bulldozer core till they release, I think what they are going to call Trinity.


Hmm, I wonder why it works so well with one thread. Does it use a similar concept?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## claptonman

So the boards that'll work with the bulldozer are the AM3+ with the black sockets?


----------



## wolfeking

yea. The 890 with the AM3+ and 900 series with the black socket both support the Bobcat core.


----------



## linkin

wolfeking said:


> yea. The 890 with the AM3+ and 900 series with the black socket both support the Bobcat core.



from what I've read the CPU's will work in the AM3 socket on 800 series chips, with an updated BIOS, but will not officially supported by AMD.

Good move by them I suppose. I think their next batch of CPU's should ditch the PGA pins and go LGA-type socket.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

linkin said:


> I think their next batch of CPU's should ditch the PGA pins and go LGA-type socket.



I do not think Advanced Micro Devices will do that because they will lose backwards compatibility with Socket AM3+ processors.  I think it would be a good move to change to land grid array.  Pin grid array processors are more fragile than land grid array motherboards.

Would it be a good idea for AMD to release a pin grid array socket and a land grid array socket in the same generation?  Then the next generation could just move on to LGA socket.


----------



## linkin

2048Megabytes said:


> I do not think Advanced Micro Devices will do that because they will lose backwards compatibility with Socket AM3+ processors.  I think it would be a good move to change to land grid array.  Pin grid array processors are more fragile than land grid array motherboards.
> 
> Would it be a good idea for AMD to release a pin grid array socket and a land grid array socket in the same generation?  Then the next generation could just move on to LGA socket.



I meant for whatever they have planned next, after Zambezi. Sometimes breaking compatibility is required to move forward


----------



## StrangleHold

spynoodle said:


> Hmm, I wonder why it works so well with one thread. Does it use a similar concept?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


 
You mean a bobcat core vs. a Zambezi module?



wolfeking said:


> yea. The 890 with the AM3+ and 900 series with the black socket both support the Bobcat core.


 
Bobcat isnt socket AM3/+


----------



## wolfeking

sorry, bulldozer. 
Locally we refer to all bulldozers (earthmoving equipment really) as bobcats (like all SUVs are blazers).


----------



## StrangleHold

wolfeking said:


> sorry, bulldozer.
> Locally we refer to all bulldozers (earthmoving equipment really) as bobcats (like all SUVs are blazers).


 
If it just has one thread on a module. It gets to use the whole upperend a set of pipelines and the full L2 cache. 

If it running two threads is has to share the Fetch/Decode/FP Scheduler and the L2. The L2 really doesnt matter that much though because each module has a full 2mb. of L2 cache.

Each set of pipelines has their own Integer scheduler/128 bit FMAC and L1 cache.

Thats the reason they say a module has the 80% preformance of two full cores when running two threads. But thats alot better then Intels Hyper Threading.


----------



## spynoodle

2048Megabytes said:


> I do not think Advanced Micro Devices will do that because they will lose backwards compatibility with Socket AM3+ processors.  I think it would be a good move to change to land grid array.  Pin grid array processors are more fragile than land grid array motherboards.
> 
> Would it be a good idea for AMD to release a pin grid array socket and a land grid array socket in the same generation?  Then the next generation could just move on to LGA socket.


Lol, I've had some tough times with PGA chips in the past. I bent a good 10 pins on one once. Not fun.  My friend accidentally put one through the wash once (old piece of junk, luckily). It looked _so_ demolished afterwards.  Still, I hate the prospect of bending a pin on my LGA775 motherboard. PGA CPUs are usually fixable.


StrangleHold said:


> You mean a bobcat core vs. a Zambezi module?


Yeah.


----------



## StrangleHold

spynoodle said:


> Yeah.


 
A good read.
http://techreport.com/articles.x/19531 

Bobcat is really like the K8 core. But pretty much tweeked/full out of order instruction/supports the SSE1-3 SIMD/full AMD64 64-bit instructions and fast L1 cache

Think the next upgrade for it will be something like the K10 core (Enhanched bobcat) then going to a Bulldozer type core after that. But my guess would be the Enhanched will be dropped to go straight to the bulldozer type core.


----------



## Russ88765

Are the 990fx mobos out yet? Just checking in.


----------



## wolfeking

newegg has 1 asus 990FX board .


----------



## Russ88765

Ah thank you! Been really wondering on that, kinda been saving up and waiting for the big day. Ugly grandpa colors though, and was kinda hoping for at least triple x16 mode. Is it just me or are amd boards looking more and more like intel? I guess i'll keep waiting for an Asus/MSI/Gigabyte to hit stores before considering upgrading(mine is broken). Any predictions?


----------



## spynoodle

StrangleHold said:


> A good read.
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/19531
> 
> Bobcat is really like the K8 core. But pretty much tweeked/full out of order instruction/supports the SSE1-3 SIMD/full AMD64 64-bit instructions and fast L1 cache
> 
> Think the next upgrade for it will be something like the K10 core (Enhanched bobcat) then going to a Bulldozer type core after that. But my guess would be the Enhanched will be dropped to go straight to the bulldozer type core.


Hmm, so it's actually similar to the Athlon 64? Weird.... It works, though!


----------



## spynoodle

http://www.techpowerup.com/147036/A...-High-End-Processors-and-Platforms-at-E3.html
I guess it's confirmed now: AMD will start using FX again. I always liked the FX name.


----------



## StrangleHold

Russ88765 said:


> Ah thank you! Been really wondering on that, kinda been saving up and waiting for the big day. Ugly grandpa colors though, and was kinda hoping for at least triple x16 mode. Is it just me or are amd boards looking more and more like intel? I guess i'll keep waiting for an Asus/MSI/Gigabyte to hit stores before considering upgrading(mine is broken). Any predictions?


 
I would say more and more of them should be showing up in the next few days/weeks. My guess is Newegg/Tiger and the rest are holding out to sell stock down with the 800 series so they wont get stuck with them.


----------



## linkin

More slides and box pics:


----------



## claptonman

Gimme gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## linkin

claptonman said:


> Gimme gimme gimme gimme!



Standard box is for 6-core and 4-core ones, the 8-core ones come on the tin  I know which one I'm getting


----------



## wolfeking

I definately am going to Return that 955 and get one of those octos just for the Shinny tin. and that pricepoint with 8 dedicated cores, it will be better for me anyway.


----------



## claptonman

God, this makes me more impatient for my new build. Well, at least I can take that time and find a job...


----------



## spynoodle

A friggin metal box.... that's sick.


----------



## Russ88765

Ooo, it comes with a nerdy lunchbox! Now I can calculate while I masticate.


----------



## claptonman

So did they announce when the actually release date is?


----------



## StrangleHold

claptonman said:


> So did they announce when the actually release date is?


 
Haven't heard a definite date. Anywhere from the last of July to sometime in August.


----------



## claptonman

So much waiting!


----------



## JareeB

linkin said:


> I wonder why we haven't seen any ES chips yet. But from this slide, it is certain that AMD will unveil and release (might be a paper launch) Zambezi/BD at E3. There were rumours going around that BD would be delayed until Q3, but apparently they are not true:
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/5/26/amd-officially-denies-bulldozer-delay2c-but.aspx



so, could my mobo support bulldozer if it had a bios update?
edit nvm


----------



## StrangleHold

As far as I know, Asrock isnt updating any bios on their AM3 boards. Only releasing AM3+ socket boards.


----------



## JareeB

StrangleHold said:


> As far as I know, Asrock isnt updating any bios on their AM3 boards. Only releasing AM3+ socket boards.



yeah and i forgot my board is an am2+
but whatever my quad does the job so im happy


----------



## spynoodle

JareeB said:


> yeah and i forgot my board is an am2+
> but whatever my quad does the job so im happy


Yeah, everything faster than a basic Core  2 Duo is pretty much useless unless you're a gamer. Crappiness ftw!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I was just reading that the FX-8110 Processor is going to have 3.0 gigahertz clock speed and 4.0 gigahertz turbo clock speed.  If the FX-8100 Processor can get a turbo speed that high, I wonder what the FX-4110 turbo clock speed will get to?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulldozer_(processor)#cite_note-21


----------



## linkin

2048Megabytes said:


> I was just reading that the FX-8110 Processor is going to have 3.0 gigahertz clock speed and 4.0 gigahertz turbo clock speed.  If the FX-8100 Processor can get a turbo speed that high, I wonder what the FX-4110 turbo clock speed will get to?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulldozer_(processor)#cite_note-21



Probably even higher, worst case scenario, 1ghz per core extra.


----------



## linkin

Pretty cool stuff


----------



## spynoodle

2048Megabytes said:


> I was just reading that the FX-8110 Processor is going to have 3.0 gigahertz clock speed and 4.0 gigahertz turbo clock speed.  If the FX-8100 Processor can get a turbo speed that high, I wonder what the FX-4110 turbo clock speed will get to?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulldozer_(processor)#cite_note-21


I certainly hope they improve on their architecture with Bulldozer. This is looking a whole lot like an AMD version of Netburst. 

Fingers crossed to not have an Intel monopoly.


----------



## Russ88765

Is it out yet?


----------



## jonnyp11

if only, it's schedualed to be released in q3 of this year between july and september so we got from a 1 month(ment late july) to 2, possibly even longer but idk, and they ain't sayin much, i really just want to see some official benches for it, which i can't afford it anyways so it don't really matter.


----------



## Russ88765

Oh darn. I wonder why the 990fx boards came out so far apart from the cpu's? I'm starting to look at amd and radeon, and just shrug with a silly look across my face. Nothing they do as far as marketing makes much sense to me. I just say to myself "it's amd trolling the public again" and laugh, not hoping to understand. Seriously, would it be too much to ask for new chipmakers? Maybe the games will stop if amd and intel have some new competition.


----------



## linkin

I guess they're either building the new stepping, or have done so already and are manufacturing CPU's around the clock. Don't forget they are also busy the Radeon 7000 series as well, they will be out before the year is up.


----------



## StrangleHold

Russ88765 said:


> Oh darn. I wonder why the 990fx boards came out so far apart from the cpu's?


 
Motherboard manufacturers already had the boards ready for release with AM3 bios support (the only Zambezi that they got were for ES chips) so they just released them. Easier to sell boards that will support AM3+ with the new chipset then not.




linkin said:


> I guess they're either building the new stepping, or have done so already and are manufacturing CPU's around the clock. Don't forget they are also busy the Radeon 7000 series as well, they will be out before the year is up.


 
Right, it takes awhile even after the stepping is finished, to build up enough dies for a full release. Plus they have been going at these Fusion chips too.


----------



## linkin

StrangleHold said:


> Motherboard manufacturers already had the boards ready for release with AM3 bios support (the only Zambezi that they got were for ES chips) so they just released them. Easier to sell boards that will support AM3+ with the new chipset then not.



Plus it's extra profit.



			
				StrangleHold said:
			
		

> Right, it takes awhile even after the stepping is finished, to build up enough dies for a full release. Plus they have been going at these Fusion chips too.



That too.

Ivy Bridge just got moved to March 2012 as well: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/intels_ivy_bridge_cpu_launch_slips_march_2012


----------



## StrangleHold

linkin said:


> Ivy Bridge just got moved to March 2012 as well: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/intels_ivy_bridge_cpu_launch_slips_march_2012


 
Intel is suppost to come out with some SandyBridges with higher mhz right about the time Zambezi is coming out. AMD needing a new stepping for higher mhz, looks like another mhz. war coming up.

Plus I think in the 2nd. quarter( probably later) next year a Enhanced bulldozer/Zambezi is suppost to be released. My guess its for the IvyBridge.


----------



## mihir

StrangleHold said:


> Intel is suppost to come out with some SandyBridges with higher mhz right about the time Zambezi is coming out. AMD needing a new stepping for higher mhz, looks like another mhz. war coming up.
> 
> Plus I think in the 2nd. quarter( probably later) next year a Enhanced bulldozer/Zambezi is suppost to be released. My guess its for the IvyBridge.



What do you mean by MHZ war??

You mean that the chips would have equality in performance based on their architecture but the Clock speed would be the deciding factor?


----------



## StrangleHold

mihir said:


> What do you mean by MHZ war??
> 
> You mean that the chips would have equality in performance based on their architecture but the Clock speed would be the deciding factor?


 
Dont know if they will be equal clock for clock. 

Since AMD is going for a module vs. a Intel Core with HT. It would probably vary in which benchmark. But if Zambezi is equal clock for clock, with the module set up. It will be a killer in single thread or multi thread.

What I meant was since Intel is coming out with some higher mhz SandyBridges and AMD wanting a new stepping for higher mhz. Looks like we will be seeing who can clock the highest.


----------



## mihir

StrangleHold said:


> Dont know if they will be equal clock for clock.
> 
> Since AMD is going for a module vs. a Intel Core with HT. It would probably vary in which benchmark. But if Zambezi is equal clock for clock, with the module set up. It will be a killer in single thread or multi thread.
> 
> What I meant was since Intel is coming out with some higher mhz SandyBridges and AMD wanting a new stepping for higher mhz. Looks like we will be seeing who can clock the highest.



Yeah the module would be killer. I read you explanation on the module thing.
Is that explanation derived from trustworthy sources or is it a mixture or some assumptions combined with some information??
If the given explanation comes out to be true the Zambezi would be awesome


----------



## Russ88765

Is bulldozer going to be that much better than the 1090t?


----------



## StrangleHold

mihir said:


> Yeah the module would be killer. I read you explanation on the module thing.
> Is that explanation derived from trustworthy sources or is it a mixture or some assumptions combined with some information??
> If the given explanation comes out to be true the Zambezi would be awesome


 
Yeah, that pretty much the way a module will be set up.





If a module is running a single thread it gets one set of pipelines, has its own L1 cache. Can use the Full Fetch/Float Point Schedular/Decode and has its own Interger Schedular and the full L2 cache.

AMD claims with two threads it has 80% performance of two full core, with just 12% added space of a single core.


----------



## StrangleHold

Russ88765 said:


> Is bulldozer going to be that much better than the 1090t?


 
My (guess) would be a two module 4 core would be faster.


----------



## mihir

StrangleHold said:


> Yeah, that pretty much the way a module will be set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a module is running a single thread it gets one set of pipelines, has its own L1 cache. Can use the Full Fetch/Float Point Schedular/Decode and has its own Interger Schedular and the full L2 cache.
> 
> AMD claims with two threads it has 80% performance of two full core, with just 12% added space of a single core.



So breaking everything down to Assembly instructions.So 1 thread would get 2 pipelines and will be processed by 1 module.
So if every instruction is given to alternatively divided (Assuming this) between the pipelines so even the single core applications will be processed by 1 module ie 80% the performance of 2 cores.

Tell me I am getting this right or am I completely off track.


----------



## Russ88765

StrangleHold said:


> My (guess) would be a two module 4 core would be faster.



What about the 8 core?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

It is so funny to me.  I want to have a good basic understanding of computer technology and how it works.  Getting into the specifics is pointless to me because the technology likely gets abandoned within five years.  From my basic understanding, Zambezi core processors use a better architecture and they are more powerful than older Deneb and Thuban central processing units.  

I just want to see the numbers.  The anticipation makes it fun though.


----------



## Russ88765

Yo man I won't believe anything till I see the Tetris bench. What kinda fps can I get in pac man?


----------



## StrangleHold

mihir said:


> So breaking everything down to Assembly instructions.So 1 thread would get 2 pipelines and will be processed by 1 module.


 
No, Each module has 2 sets of 4 pipelines for a total of 8 (the reason it shows up to the OS as 2 cores). A single thread would use 1 set/4 pipelines. Using 4 pipelines total

If a module was running two threads, each thread would have its own set of 4 pipelines. Using 8 pipelines total.




mihir said:


> So if every instruction is given to alternatively divided (Assuming this) between the pipelines so even the single core applications will be processed by 1 module ie 80% the performance of 2 cores.
> 
> Tell me I am getting this right or am I completely off track.


 
If it was running a single thread, it would be 100% of a regular core. If its running 2 threads it would be 80% of two full regular cores. 

What you get with a module, 80% performance of 2 full cores. With only 15% more die space as a single core.


----------



## mihir

Got ya  . Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

mihir said:


> Got ya  . Thanks


 
Want I want to know. Is how it will run threads.

Say a 4 module/8 core. If its running 4 threads. Will it run 1 thread on each module(Which would be better performance) or run all 4 threads on 2 modules?


----------



## jonnyp11

StrangleHold said:


> If it was running a single thread, it would be 100% of a regular core. If its running 2 threads it would be 80% of two full regular cores.
> 
> What you get with a module, 80% performance of 2 full cores. With only 15% more die space as a single core.



so in theory will this beat or be close to intel,  either way it sounds like some good power to me, i'm plaaning on the quad or an i5 ivy


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> so in theory will this beat or be close to intel, either way it sounds like some good power to me, i'm plaaning on the quad or an i5 ivy


 
I've learned not to make guesses. The Phenom I looked good on paper. But just turned out to be 4 Brisbane cores with added L3 cache and DDR2 1066 support. Turned out to just be alittle faster then a Athlon 64 core clock for clock.

But Zambezi is a completely reworked core, not just a Phenom II core with a extra set of pipelines. Just going to wait till its released.


----------



## jonnyp11

k, and since they're in those modules, will it be able to disable all but 1 or will the 2 be stuck on, don't matter much but it keeps on popping into my head and i want it to stop.


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> k, and since they're in those modules, will it be able to disable all but 1 or will the 2 be stuck on, don't matter much but it keeps on popping into my head and i want it to stop.


 

Dont know, they haven't released much on how the clock down works. If its by module or core. Dont know if each set of pipelines on a module are linked with voltage and multiplyer or separate. From looking at the module I would say linked, but there could be more going on then meets the eye. lol

That is if you mean, can they clock each set of pipelines different or turn one off on the same module.


----------



## jonnyp11

yeah, that's what i meant, the turn one core off in the same module, i just wanted to see if this sounds right, it's sort of the same os the i7 ht'ing, but with 2 real cores, that sounded better to me b4 i thought about it, now it's a little confusing but i think u know what i mean, but i just hope that they do get this right and then hopefully both inel and amd will end up in a pricing war and all the consumers win.


----------



## jonnyp11

With bulldozer schedualed for q3, amd has shown off another working system running on bulldozer based cpu'*S*, at a german confrence they showed off a dual socket server running 2 16core, which there will be quad sockets running 64 cores, but they didn't let out anything that we really want to know, namely, the speed

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...s_Off_Working_16_Core_Opteron_Interlagos.html
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2080551/amd-demonstrates-core-bulldozer-server

and some supposed llano pricing and info
http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/23146-desktop-llano-listed-in-europe
which i believe is around $186 for the a8-3850


----------



## spynoodle

StrangleHold said:


> Want I want to know. Is how it will run threads.
> 
> Say a 4 module/8 core. If its running 4 threads. Will it run 1 thread on each module(Which would be better performance) or run all 4 threads on 2 modules?


+1. If they can pull off that kind of flexible threading, then I'll be converted to AMDism.


----------



## jonnyp11

well right now there are alot of new articles saying people in amd are saying that leaving sysmark was cuz the processor sucks not the bench, and that bulldozer's not gunna be anything like they need, but i still remain optimistic.


----------



## linkin

jonnyp11 said:


> well right now there are alot of new articles saying people in amd are saying that leaving sysmark was cuz the processor sucks not the bench, and that bulldozer's not gunna be anything like they need, but i still remain optimistic.



AMD, VIA and Nvidia have left. Wanna know why? If you changed a VIA's CPU name to Intel it scored faster than with VIA as the name.

Back on topic:

Some fake SuperPi:







And an overclocked 8130P, supposedly a B2:


----------



## jonnyp11

not sure what the first thing you said was about, and it's a little hard to see those pictures but i made it out and yeah people are also saying 3ghz clock and oc'ing to around 4.5ghz and being stable, but all these things are just rumors and we won't know anything for another couple weeks at the least, but i really do want to see some competition so that the prices get to come down a little hopefully.


----------



## jonnyp11

saw this and thought you might wanna see wether fake or not

http://wccftech.com/amd-bulldozer-4ghz-es-pitted-intel-core-i7990x-gaming-benchmarks/27686/

considering its the es and it's 8 cores while the i7 is 6 with 12 ht'ed, sounds pretty good and looks so too.


----------



## StrangleHold

Was told the same day Zambezi is released, the Phenom II X6 will be discontinued. All other Phenom II will be discontinued by the end of the year. Then the Athlon II will be gone some time in the first quarter of next year.


----------



## jonnyp11

Discontinued generally is followed by clearance, hehehe.


----------



## StrangleHold

Yeah, the prices have went down pretty much just in the last few weeks. Can already get a Phenom II 955 for 115 bucks with a 15 buck promotional card. Or a Phenom II 1090T for 180 bucks with a 15 buck promotional card too.

My guess the X6 prices will go down some more in the next month or so.


----------



## Gooberman

Maybe i'll pick one of those up then


----------



## jonnyp11

god i hope somehow my dad can give me the 125 he ows me for my b-day next month, plus about 75 i get normally from familly, have a small part to get another 40 or so and then i can get the 955 or something around there and a cheap am3+ with 4gb ddr3 1333mhz then throw the hdd of my emachine in there so i'd get win 7 and 320gb free plus don't have to download my games again and anything else will go to bd and gpu, or better an athlon ii x2 255 i think for like 60 and that stuff with a decent mobo (100-125) then save for bd and gpu, or just none for now till christmas and get something on sale when i'v got closer to 400 or more hopefully, but all is very doubtfully,99% chance of the last unless i see a super deal on something good. feel free to donate and make a child's dream come true.


----------



## linkin

jonnyp11 said:


> god i hope somehow my dad can give me the 125 he ows me for my b-day next month, plus about 75 i get normally from familly, have a small part to get another 40 or so and then i can get the 955 or something around there and a cheap am3+ with 4gb ddr3 1333mhz then throw the hdd of my emachine in there so i'd get win 7 and 320gb free plus don't have to download my games again and anything else will go to bd and gpu, or better an athlon ii x2 255 i think for like 60 and that stuff with a decent mobo (100-125) then save for bd and gpu, or just none for now till christmas and get something on sale when i'v got closer to 400 or more hopefully, but all is very doubtfully,99% chance of the last unless i see a super deal on something good. feel free to donate and make a child's dream come true.



Llano has released today, you may want to check out the prices for that. Also, AMD has stated they are going to start discontinuing the Athlon II and Phenom II series, so you may be able to get good prices on them in the near future.


----------



## spynoodle

linkin said:


> Llano has released today, you may want to check out the prices for that. Also, AMD has stated they are going to start discontinuing the Athlon II and Phenom II series, so you may be able to get good prices on them in the near future.


I OMG'd when I saw the article:
http://www.techpowerup.com/148246/AMD-Introduces-Vision-A6-3650-and-A8-3850-Desktop-APUs.html
I didn't know they were going to be released so soon! We needz benchmarks! 

EDIT: Crap, performance still sucks! :angry:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4476/amd-a83850-review/3
Guess we're back to waiting for Bulldozer...


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Yeah, we the people who have decent video cards do not care about the Accelerated Processing Unit technology.  We are all waiting for the new AMD central processing units.  It is fun for me waiting for the first Zambezi line of processors to release.


----------



## linkin

I emailed AMD asking about support for Zambezi in my board (which has the right socket and the wrong chipset, so to speak) and they told me more details will be released closer to release. Trying to pry a little more info out of them... To see whether it's the BIOS that will need to be updated and whether it will support turbocore and power saving features or not. We'll see soon I hope... We could be only one month away from BD, or as long as two


----------



## jonnyp11

Well truly the llano is a slightly upgraded athlon ii, maybe the same as a phenom performance of same clock, but the closest athlon is 90, the gpu is supposed to be close to that of a 70 buck gpu, and that article said it was like 135 so that's 160 worth for 135 plus the dual gpu thing it does when paired with a true gpu on the board to boost performance, so i like this idea, and does anyone know where to get a llano, i know it dropped a couple weeks ago for developers but haven't seen any on sale for customers. this would do anything i wanted, as you can tell i'm not getting a high power anything so no bottlenecking danger and the integrated can do all i need, i don't even care if gaming on high res, i play crysis on 800x600 all low no tex. packs or anything, mainly do to integrated gfrce 7050(sucks worse than donkey sack), almost crapped myself when it played it, but still gets worse fps on tf2, and you can all feel free to help in my thread in the mobo section.


----------



## StrangleHold

linkin said:


> I emailed AMD asking about support for Zambezi in my board (which has the right socket and the wrong chipset, so to speak) and they told me more details will be released closer to release.


 
It will fit a AM3 socket and run on a 800 series chipset. But as far as I know, Asrock isnt going to update any of there AM3 boards bios for Zambezi, neither is Gigabyte. Want you to buy a AM3+ socket. Asus and MSI have/will/does. Dont know if Foxconn or Biostar will or not.


----------



## spynoodle

2048Megabytes said:


> Yeah, we the people who have decent video cards do not care about the Accelerated Processing Unit technology.  We are all waiting for the new AMD central processing units.  It is fun for me waiting for the first Zambezi line of processors to release.


Apparently you can crossfire with the integrated GPU, though. That might be kinda useful.


jonnyp11 said:


> Well truly the llano is a slightly upgraded athlon ii, maybe the same as a phenom performance of same clock, but the closest athlon is 90, the gpu is supposed to be close to that of a 70 buck gpu, and that article said it was like 135 so that's 160 worth for 135 plus the dual gpu thing it does when paired with a true gpu on the board to boost performance, so i like this idea, and does anyone know where to get a llano, i know it dropped a couple weeks ago for developers but haven't seen any on sale for customers. this would do anything i wanted, as you can tell i'm not getting a high power anything so no bottlenecking danger and the integrated can do all i need, i don't even care if gaming on high res, i play crysis on 800x600 all low no tex. packs or anything, mainly do to integrated gfrce 7050(sucks worse than donkey sack), almost crapped myself when it played it, but still gets worse fps on tf2, and you can all feel free to help in my thread in the mobo section.


Yeah, the GPU does seem pretty nice. The CPU might bottleneck it though, lol.


----------



## mihir

2048Megabytes said:


> Yeah, we the people who have decent video cards do not care about the Accelerated Processing Unit technology.  We are all waiting for the new AMD central processing units.  It is fun for me waiting for the first Zambezi line of processors to release.



+1
Actually I do not even concern myself with the concept of APUs.
I just want AMD to concentrate on giving me beastly CPU performance and Let me worry about the GPU. 

So any Final Release Dates??
And also any more speculations about the BullDozer?


----------



## jonnyp11

well if you had looked into the apu, supposedly it's gpu is supposed to have a feature that combines with the gpu you have to up the power, so actually you might like the idea, since it's also throwing the power of a 70 buck gpu, which i know you'd never be caught dead with , for 45, so since you go for every bit of performance you can get you might want to look at it, once they're running these on the bulldozer or phenom ii platform that is.


----------



## wolfeking

they will never be running these on Phenom II. The Phenom II line is being discontinued after bulldozers release.


----------



## jonnyp11

i meant as in an over 3ghz six core platform instead of the 2.9ghz quad that is more closely related to the athlon ii, not as in the actual phenom which the last almost page was talking about them being discontinued and my poit, the sales and clearences and price drops resulting from this to come.


----------



## jonnyp11

if you've seen the vids of some guy called obr and his vid showing the 8130p banching it v the 990x or 80, here's his newest vid

http://wccftech.com/amd-bulldozer-f...ion-reveals-42ghz-turbo-core-frequency/27897/


----------



## spynoodle

jonnyp11 said:


> if you've seen the vids of some guy called obr and his vid showing the 8130p banching it v the 990x or 80, here's his newest vid
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-bulldozer-f...ion-reveals-42ghz-turbo-core-frequency/27897/


I hope to God that Bulldozer is as good as it looks. AMD needs something a whole lot better than this improved Athlon II crap.


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> if you've seen the vids of some guy called obr and his vid showing the 8130p banching it v the 990x or 80, here's his newest vid
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-bulldozer-f...ion-reveals-42ghz-turbo-core-frequency/27897/


 
Dont really think thats real either. The Code name is listed as Bulldozer. If its a Desktop, It would be listed as Zambezi. They would not use the name Bulldozer. Plus he keeps the specifications part covered up.


----------



## jonnyp11

we can always hope can't we, and remember that the ghz doesn't really mean too much, i know it matters so don't say all that crap, but i think it was the isp or whatever where the clock to clock is where intel pulls out the big guns and blows amd to oblivion


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> but i think it was the isp or whatever where the clock to clock is where intel pulls out the big guns and blows amd to oblivion


 
Dont really understand what that means.

If you mean Intel  Core 2 and up vs. AMD Phenom and up. Yes Intel is faster clock for clock.

If you mean Intel SandyBridge/IvyBridge vs. AMD Zambezi. I have no idea how fast Zambezi will be clock for clock. So I couldnt say.


----------



## jonnyp11

that's something someone wrote and i read and he was saying that intel's isp or something was different and that's why pr clock it was/is faster, and i was saying that in that article it's clocks are nice but we don't know its performance because of them because an amd clock performs different than an intel clock.


----------



## wolfeking

it doesn't matter that they have different clocks. The only way to compair the clock for clock performance is to run the same benchmark program on with the same GPU, PSU, HDD, RAM, cooling setup and clockspeed, and compare the numbers. This will tell you if they are equal or which one is faster clock for clock.


----------



## Russ88765

Is it worth investing in? Last year's spendings set me back and i'm just starting to recover, so I wonder is it like world's better than what I have?


----------



## jonnyp11

again, i was saying that we don't know the performance from the ghz, since the clock performance isn't the same as anything else, so we don't know how well it will do if it does run at the 3.2 with 4.2 turbo. and Russ88765, it isn't out yet and there are no actual benches out for it that are confermed so we don't know if it is worth the investment, but for now all we can invest is our time, now if only that made a diff in the price so i cold actually get 1.


----------



## wolfeking

we will need to wait on some official stats to make a call like that.  Basically right now if this weeks llano release shows anything toward the future, it will be just a improved Phenom II. 

However, it could be leagues better than the Phenom II x6.  If AMD pulls an intel on us, then it will be. (to understand that, look at the 990x vs 2600k stats).


----------



## StrangleHold

My just off the top of the head guess. 

Zambezi will be slightly slower cock for clock against Sandy/Ivybridge in single threaded performance. One of the reasons is, them wanting to get the clock speed up with the B2/CO stepping.


But Zambezi maybe might match or beat them in multi threaded performance. With the Module set up, it really depends on how it splits threads up.


----------



## jonnyp11

Well they also want to appeal to the public more and they have no clue what ghz is other than something about speed.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like I said, I have no idea how fast Zambezi will be. 

But who knows. It might be faster then SandyBridge clock for clock, Plus kill it in multi threaded. And overclock out of the wazoo. I would like to see it happen, just to watch Intel crap in their pants. They would have to sell the 2600k for 100 bucks

Going to order a couple each of GA-970A-UD3 and GA-990FXA-UD3 this weekend for builds. Might keep one for mine just in case.

I dont trust any benchmarks. But here is another one.

AMD Zambezi 8 core (not final release either) vs. Intel 990X 6 core with 12 threads with HT. Both clocked at 4ghz. But the AMD has the older SLI drivers. The newer ones are support to perform better.

Pretty close.
http://translate.google.com/transla...-990fx-procesory-ale-budou-az-v-zari?start=11


----------



## jonnyp11

yeah, that's the one that came b4 the one i posted a day or two ago.


----------



## jonnyp11

llano's out and about guys

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...00166683&amp;IsNodeId=1&amp;name=Socket%20FM1


----------



## claptonman

StrangleHold said:


> My just off the top of the head guess.
> 
> Zambezi will be slightly slower cock for clock against Sandy/Ivybridge in single threaded performance. One of the reasons is, them wanting to get the clock speed up with the B2/CO stepping.
> 
> 
> But Zambezi maybe might match or beat them in multi threaded performance. With the Module set up, it really depends on how it splits threads up.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I wonder what this processor is up against the Socket AM3 Athlon II 645 (3.1 gigahertz) Quad-Core Processor?  I could care less about the Accelerated Processing Units inside the A8-3850 processor.

AMD A8-3850 Llano (2.9 gigahertz) 4MB L2 Cache Socket FM1 100 Watt Quad-Core Desktop - $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103942

Edit:  There is only one sample of the A8-3850 Llano Processor on CpuBenchMark.net so I do not trust it.  The mark states that the processing power is equal to the Athlon II 645.  If that is true it is disappointing.  I think Zambezi core processors are going to smoke the A8-3850 Llano Processor.


----------



## StrangleHold

claptonman said:


>


 
LOL



2048Megabytes said:


> I wonder what this processor is up against the Socket AM3 Athlon II 645 (3.1 gigahertz) Quad-Core Processor? I could care less about the Accelerated Processing Units inside the A8-3850 processor.
> 
> AMD A8-3850 Llano (2.9 gigahertz) 4MB L2 Cache Socket FM1 100 Watt Quad-Core Desktop - $140
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103942
> 
> Edit: There is only one sample of the A8-3850 Llano Processor on CpuBenchMark.net so I do not trust it. The mark states that the processing power is equal to the Athlon II 645. If that is true it is disappointing. I think Zambezi core processors are going to smoke the A8-3850 Llano Processor.


 
They are the same cores as the Athlon II, but at 32nm. Slightly faster at the same ghz. If your not interested in the built in GPU, would be just as well off getting the Athlon II. By the first of the year, they wil replace the Athlon II.

For CPU performance and using a Video card the Zambezi 4 core would be a way better performer.

When the Trinity APU comes out, it will have Zambezi cores.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

StrangleHold said:


> They are the same cores as the Athlon II, but at 32 nanometer.



That is disappointing to me.  Not that Athlon II technology is not good with little processing power, it is just bad when you compare it to Intel's Core i3 Sandybridge technology.

I know by the end of August 2011 AMD's Zambezi line of processors should be out.  It will be hard to resist upgrading but I will.  I do not need a new processor.  My Phenom II Quad-Core gives me all I need.


----------



## StrangleHold

2048Megabytes said:


> That is disappointing to me. Not that Athlon II technology is not good with little processing power, it is just bad when you compare it to Intel's Core i3 Sandybridge technology.


 
Well they are really made for the onboard performance. In games with the i3 2100/2120/ and the A8 3850, all in the same price range using their onboard. The A8 3850 kicks their butt.
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/06/30/amd-a8-3850-review/7


----------



## jonnyp11

and actully it performs better in some cpu aspects, but at the same time since the gpu was given memory priority for that performance it drops speed alot in other aspects


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> and actully it performs better in some cpu aspects, but at the same time since the gpu was given memory priority for that performance it drops speed alot in other aspects


 
Dont know where you got that from! True the GPU and CPU both use the memory controller. But the GPU does not have any priority over the CPU. No more then any onboard video that uses system memory. The CPU performs just as well if it had a onboard GPU or not. 

Since the GPU uses system memory, it will be faster , the higher mhz. and lower timing memory you use.


----------



## jonnyp11

that's what it showed and the writter said on the anandtech benches of the a-8350


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> that's what it showed and the writter said on the anandtech benches of the a-8350


 
Give me a link. I have read a few AnandTech reviews and didnt see anything that said that.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4476/amd-a83850-review/1
or
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4479/amd-a83850-an-htpc-perspective/1


----------



## jonnyp11

sorry, meant to say tomshardware.com, here's the link

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/a8-3500m-llano-apu,2959.html


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> sorry, meant to say tomshardware.com, here's the link
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/a8-3500m-llano-apu,2959.html


 
That doesnt mean it has priority over the CPU on the memory controller. It means it has priority because it uses the memory controller to access the system memory because the GPU has no onboard memory like a video card. It works just like a motherboard onboard video uses the system memory.

Plus Toms hardware is not the best place for info. It was started by a Intel fanboy Dentist. And most there are no better then he was.


----------



## jonnyp11

that's what i meant, i'v been distracted with my crap computer crapping out and now emachine/gateway is making us send in pop for us to use warrant instead of paying them 200+tax+1way shipping so they can replace a faulty psu, even though it's a one year parts and labor and the reciept shows 07/18/10, but they say nay, but still, that's what i was refering to when i said the gpu had priority, and in some cases will cause a loss in performance for certain applications using both parts, and really that may not be the right link, i could've sworn it was anandtech, but that was the first link i saw that looked right so i posted it.


----------



## dtiao7eb

if it costs 200$ to replace their crap psu then just buy a good one lol


----------



## jonnyp11

well right now i've got the case open with a rosewill rv-2 500w value series beside it powering it, that way the warranty might still work, but i'd rather keep my psu then put it in this p.o.s., otherwise i'll make my dad pay me for it so i can get the 600w or a better on since it keeps going on sale for like 2-3 less than i paid for this


----------



## spynoodle

Oh no... SuperPi looks bad for Bulldozer:
http://www.techpowerup.com/148847/AMD-FX-8130P-Processor-Benchmarks-Surface.html
There goes my hope for really fast single-core performance through single-threading a module.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

How accurate is SuperPi at measuring processor performance?  I hope not accurate at all.  Please AMD, give us at least a 30 percent jump in processing power with Zambezi processors over Deneb Quad-Core processors.


----------



## jonnyp11

NO, 30% over frakin sandy-bridge


----------



## linkin

2048Megabytes said:


> How accurate is SuperPi at measuring processor performance?  I hope not accurate at all.  Please AMD, give us at least a 30 percent jump in processing power with Zambezi processors over Deneb Quad-Core processors.



It's not accurate because it was programmed with Intel CPU's in mind, using one of their x86 compilers. It's only good for comparing architectures too, since it only stress one thread/core.


----------



## jonnyp11

i nkow it probably isn't real, but might as well throw it out there

http://wccftech.com/amd-bulldozer-launch-september-official-8-core-fx-processors-arrive-q1-2012/


----------



## wolfeking

its loose at best. Their link to that trailer works, but the info in the trailer is weak at best, non-existant if you look where they say the info is.


----------



## Okedokey

wolfeking said:


> its loose at best. Their link to that trailer works, but the info in the trailer is weak at best, non-existant if you look where they say the info is.



that trailer is lame.  i mean if amd think that a cliche cartoon is what enthusiasts want well pff .  I truly hope they come out with something good because we all know that competition is king for consumers.  However intel are a juggernaught of a company and their 3d transistors planned for ivy bridge look pretty interesting...but i doubt any time soon my cpu will be bottled.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> its loose at best. Their link to that trailer works, but the info in the trailer is weak at best, non-existant if you look where they say the info is.



cosidering i looked at :15 and in the bottom left of the thing at 720p i noticed the top of a computer i think has a date on it, showing ember 19 2011 or similar, going off mem.


----------



## wolfeking

I still dont see it.


----------



## Okedokey

trailer is mega lame.


----------



## jonnyp11

yes it does suck, but i know it's there, uninstalled screen capper so can't do that but it is there. i'll look again now, you have to believe to see it, and i have to change my age to 15 now , or it can change itself, birthday donations are welcome guys


----------



## Okedokey

dude remove your email address.  not cool.


----------



## jonnyp11

removed, was just kidding and is more of a spam address anyways. didn't think i should've but idk why i did post it


----------



## spynoodle

http://www.techpowerup.com/149591/A...tform-to-Fuse-Processor-with-Northbridge.html
So AM3+ has already seen its eventual death....


----------



## mihir

Solid name - "*PileDriver*".
I doubt whether it is true or not.
I think they got bored,creating fake news about zambezi.


Has this been posted before?


----------



## spynoodle

mihir said:


> Solid name - "*PileDriver*".
> I doubt whether it is true or not.
> I think they got bored,creating fake news about zambezi.


It definitely could be fake, and I also thought that "PileDriver" sounded pretty stupid, but after googling the name it seems like a Pile Driver is some weird kind of crane. Still, if it really is real, it definitely is a pretty wacked out name.


----------



## mihir

spynoodle said:


> It definitely could be fake, and I also thought that "PileDriver" sounded pretty stupid, but after googling the name it seems like a Pile Driver is some weird kind of crane. Still, if it really is real, it definitely is a pretty wacked out name.




If the above news is true then this is  what AMD did to Intel.

[YT]AwYN7RDmIAY[/YT]


A PileDriver is also Undertaker's(WWE) Finisher.


But it could be true since they have to come up with something to compete against the Ivy Bridge,but there was no mention of it in the Computex.


----------



## spynoodle

mihir said:


> If the above news is true then this is  what AMD did to Intel.
> 
> [YT]AwYN7RDmIAY[/YT]
> 
> 
> A PileDriver is also Undertaker's(WWE) Finisher.


Lol, yeah, I bet AMD will forever be linked to wrestling now.


----------



## StrangleHold

Well we know when they release Zambezi with a built in GPU/NB/PCIe lanes like the A8 series, its not going to fit socket AM3+. But I doubt it will be called Piledriver. LOL


----------



## Troncoso

I'm pretty sure the name pile driver was chosen because it is the name of another construction vehicle similar to a bull dozer.


----------



## mihir

Can someone tell me what is the final release confirmed date of the Zambezi.



Troncoso said:


> I'm pretty sure the name pile driver was chosen because it is the name of another construction vehicle similar to a bull dozer.



Yeah,even the move's name is inspired from the actual construction vehicle.

BTW I do not watch WWE but play the game(Which is a really nice multiplayer game).


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The first Zambezi cores better be released by August 20th 2011 because that is the date I have been hoping for!


----------



## StrangleHold

mihir said:


> Can someone tell me what is the final release confirmed date of the Zambezi.


 


2048Megabytes said:


> The first Zambezi cores better be released by August 20th 2011 because that is the date I have been hoping for!


 
I've heard that they will be taking orders next month. Then will be released the middle of September.

Edit.

Some info on Zambezi performance. A rumor is that AMD claims the CPU performance of Trinty (which will have zambezi cores) will be 50% faster clock for clock then the A8 processors cores (which have Athlon II cores at 32nm).

So reading into that, Zambezi cores clock for clock at the same mhz. should be 50% faster then the Athlon II cores. Which are the same cores as the Phenom II without L3. So from that, at the same mhz. the Zambezi core should be 50% faster then the Phenom II core, clock for clock. Its a rumor though, but sounds pretty good.


----------



## Okedokey

I hope that AMD actually come out with something good!


----------



## wolfeking

StrangleHold said:


> I've heard that they will be taking orders next month. Then will be released the middle of September.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> Some info on Zambezi performance. A rumor is that AMD claims the CPU performance of Trinty (which will have zambezi cores) will be 50% faster clock for clock then the A8 processors cores (which have Athlon II cores at 32nm).
> 
> So reading into that, Zambezi cores clock for clock at the same mhz. should be 50% faster then the Athlon II cores. Which are the same cores as the Phenom II without L3. So from that, at the same mhz. the Zambezi core should be 50% faster then the Phenom II core, clock for clock. Its a rumor though, but sounds pretty good.
> 
> Oh, and the name PileDriver is just the code name for the next processor that will replace the A6 (Richland). So its not the next generation of Zambezi.


ok, assuming this 50% increase is true, where does that put it in comparison to Intels current lineup?


----------



## jonnyp11

oh yeah, i've been hearing that it's supposed to be 260 or 70 or so for the 8150p now, but if you think of how many more they'd be moving than if it was 320, then the profit margins would increase, along with what should be a great overclocker, and looking at the archtecture for idiots layout, meaning the simplified one and not the one that make my head hurt with all the lines and colors going everywhere, it should also be super fast, since it's basically ht'ing but more power in the cpu to go with the extra threads.


----------



## jonnyp11

and i knew that would be wrong

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...ght_Core_FX_Processors_Approximately_300.html

and not linking the contest for obvious reason called winning , but says on page great overclocking potential, fine then, here's the link

http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/fx-entry.aspx

and also supposedly sptember 19th is d-day

http://www.itp.net/585608-amds-bulldozer-processors-may-launch-in-september


----------



## linkin

All we saw was *mber 19th*

That could be Septe*mber* , Nove*mber* or Dece*mber*


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> All we saw was *mber 19th*
> 
> That could be Septe*mber* , Nove*mber* or Dece*mber*



You forgot Octo*mber*


----------



## jonnyp11

well i'm looking at it now and it shows sptember, or september


----------



## NyxCharon

http://www.insideris.com/amd-fx-8150p-bulldozer-price-300/

Just saw this, figure i'd post it. I dont care for amd, but i know some of you guys do


----------



## jonnyp11

not to be rude, but could look at at least some of the posts b4 posting something that is a tiny bit of the stuff i posted.


----------



## NyxCharon

jonnyp11 said:


> not to be rude, but could look at at least some of the posts b4 posting something that is a tiny bit of the stuff i posted.



huh? I'm contributing to the topic, unless someone else already posted that link? I've read enough about bulldozer, so it's not like i don't have any idea of what's going on, I just don't care about it. Doesn't mean i can't post something on it.


----------



## Perkomate

and by the way jonnyp11, if you would edit your original post instead of double posting it would be nice. not flaming, dont take it that way


----------



## jonnyp11

jonnyp11 said:


> and i knew that would be wrong
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...ght_Core_FX_Processors_Approximately_300.html
> 
> and not linking the contest for obvious reason called winning , but says on page great overclocking potential, fine then, here's the link
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/fx-entry.aspx
> 
> and also supposedly sptember 19th is d-day
> 
> http://www.itp.net/585608-amds-bulldozer-processors-may-launch-in-september



that's what i was saying i had posted, and idk what your saying i double posted or whatever perkmonate


----------



## Okedokey

MOre interesting reading http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2007/07/28/amd_goes_modular/1


----------



## apriliamgt

Sorry if im slow on the uptake, But are these new CPU's able to run on my AM3 board? my board is Asus M4A88TD-V EVO... If not ive heard about a bios upgrade?


----------



## wolfeking

The new processors will be pin for pin compatible with AM3, so it will fit. However, few boards will have BIOS support for the new proc on AM3. Plus, you need a 900 series chipset to fully take advantage of Zambezi.


----------



## CrazyMike

Hey guys (and gals if your out there),

Right now i am running an intel core 2 Quad Q6600 which has been really reliable and awesome processor. I am thinking this fall of trying out one of these new bulldozers (if they come out, which they should in September).

I am a pretty big multitasker. Such as right now i am looking around this forum, listening to music, editing quadding videos while surfing the net. I play multiple games such as COD and Crysis. So far my rig has been awesome for both these tasks. I do have the change to overclock my processor that i have now, which wouldn't be bad concidering when i am multitasking i notice a slight (key word slight) lag. 

In the fall i want to do another build. Right now i am shopping around selecting the parts i would like. These bulldozer processors have really caught my eye. I am interested in the FX-8170, mostly because at stock it is already at high GHz with the option of a slight overclock. I might not need this much, but better to have more then less right. 

So i was curious if anyone has seen suggested retail on these?


----------



## NyxCharon

CrazyMike, the suggested retail that i've seen around so far is about $300 US.


----------



## jonnyp11

saw an artical saying that they CONFIRMED like 300 for the 8150p which is the best at launch, but may have been a couple more, just remember in the low 300's if not 300.


----------



## linkin

We don't know anything yet, you shouldn't take things at face value.

Who wrote the article? Is the site reputable? What is their source of information? Is the info just copied and pasted from other sites? Where did they get it from in the first place?

Take everything those sites say with a bit (mountain) of salt, because they over-exaggerate and play down certain facts. Sites like Tom's Hardware are sponsored by Intel and thus all of their articles are biased towards them. Propaganda.


----------



## wolfeking

linkin said:


> Propaganda.


Isnt the whole internet just one big propaganda engine?


----------



## linkin

wolfeking said:


> Isnt the whole internet just one big propaganda engine?



Well 70% is porn and the rest is a mix of ads, spam, scams, criminals etc. And the last 0.01% is stuff that we use 

but seriously, you have to be careful with which sites you trust. Tom's have been "bought" out - Their PSU reviews are done in a CoolerMaster lab and their articles have shown this (bias towards CM's products, commending them, when they exceed voltage spec by a larger amount than the other branded PSU they berated just before).

Try to stick to sites that are run by individuals/small groups, and not owned by a company or entity, for example Jonny Guru is (IMO) the best place for PSU reviews, along with HardwareSecrets and a few others, but not Toms' Hardware. They used to be good, but as sites get bigger and larger, things like this happen.


----------



## Okedokey

The value of the cpu was on AMDs site, where in the terms and conditions of a competition, they have to, by law, state the value of the prize.  In this case, the bd chip was valued at approximately 300 USD.  This, is not propaganda.


----------



## linkin

I was talking more about Tom's being propaganda than anything else, but yeah. $300, but for which CPU? The lowest end one, or the highest end one? Or somewhere in between? We just don't know yet.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I was talking more about Tom's being propaganda than anything else, but yeah. $300, but for which CPU? The lowest end one, or the highest end one? Or somewhere in between? We just don't know yet.



read the threads and articles. This is $300 for 8150p, which are the highest Bulldozers there will be on release, yes we do know, and we know from AMD themselves

http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/fx-entry.aspx

http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/fx-rules.aspx

note the approx value, but they aren't going to say $300 when they are $100, or $800 each. You can take approx to be maybe $30-50 either way at the absolute most. There is of course that small chance still that they are saying approx to cover their backs, but bare in mind they won't say approx $300 when face value is actually say $600, it would look bad on there part


----------



## linkin

Cool


----------



## mihir

So now we also know the approx price from AMD themselves.
That is awesome, and three hundred for an Octo-Core, not bad at all.


----------



## linkin

mihir said:


> So now we also know the approx price from AMD themselves.
> That is awesome, and three hundred for an Octo-Core, not bad at all.



Will likely be very overpriced in Australia... Time to start saving


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> Will likely be very overpriced in Australia... Time to start saving



Import 

Do you have Import taxes there,if not then importing a CPU won't be hard,since the shipping sure won't be expensive.


----------



## Perkomate

just make a friend in the US who lives near a microcentre, and get them to post it.

kinda sucks since i just bought SB, even though they are awesome


----------



## Gooberman

ohh a giveaway  would be nice to win that


----------



## Perkomate

but of course the competition is only for U.S. and Canada. Povo bastards don't wanna pay for shipping to Australia...


----------



## linkin

Perkomate said:


> but of course the competition is only for U.S. and Canada. Povo bastards don't wanna pay for shipping to Australia...



Considering they have no government owned postal service (that I know of, correct me if I'm wrong) I don't blame them. Plus they are still in debt from acquiring ATI, IIRC. But with these APU's I don't think they will be for long


----------



## jonnyp11

although this doesn't have to do with bulldozer, it's similar, both nvidia and ati/amd have plans for 28nm gpu's shipping by the end of the year, and  of course that doesn't mean 28nm gfx cards this year, but soon at least, and for nvidia that means they'll be shipping Kepler out, which is their name for their next gpu core


----------



## StrangleHold

From what I understand, Nvidia 28nm. has been having problems and wont be released till the first of next year. AMD 7000 series 28nm. is still on schedule sometime before christmas.


----------



## jonnyp11

well this was off a faily new article on anandtech, and i hope they come out soon, and i win the lottery, then i could get a 8150p and a 7900 series or something, well the first that isn't less powerfull than 2 of something else for the same price, that'd be sick,  then a nice mobo and psu with a sick but case and a new tv (30's of 40's inches) for both tv and using that on too.


----------



## linkin

I wouldn't be surprised if we see new GPU's before the year is up.

We are inching closer to Zambezi as well.


----------



## spynoodle

linkin said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we see new GPU's before the year is up.
> 
> We are inching closer to Zambezi as well.



Yeah, I can barely keep track of all the GPUs that come out. It seems like ATI and Nvidia both just pushed out the 6000 series and GTX 500 series with minimal performances increases to try to edge each other out.

CPUs, on the other hand, seem to take forever to develop.


----------



## jonnyp11

yeah, i think i said it befor but both ati/amd and nvidia both say they will be shipping the 28nm cores by the end of the year or sooner, so HD7000 and GTX600 will be at december or early 2012 most likely.


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> yeah, i think i said it befor but both ati/amd and nvidia both say they will be shipping the 28nm cores by the end of the year or sooner, so HD7000 and GTX600 will be at december or early 2012 most likely.


 



StrangleHold said:


> From what I understand, Nvidia 28nm. has been having problems and wont be released till the first of next year. AMD 7000 series 28nm. is still on schedule sometime before christmas.


 
Nvidia
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/graphi...nies_Plans_to_Release_Kepler_GPU_in_2011.html

AMD
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firs...2011-According-to-Leaked-Roadmap-189401.shtml


----------



## jonnyp11

that's why i said most likely and the part about shipping the cores late this year, was meaning that they ship them to the card makers at that point and then it takes them some time to make the card working along with enough of the cards, so a late this year/early next MOST LIKEY, but could be later


----------



## claptonman

So I've never waited for a component to be released or anything. Can you pre-order it from newegg, or do you have to wait and order it manually? Any chance it will be sold out within a few days?


----------



## jonnyp11

i doubt it will sell out fast, and i don't think you can preorder, esspecially since that generaly comes with a date which hasn't been set, but soon.


----------

